# Bota Shpirtërore > Toleranca fetare >  "Historia e Skenderbeut" nga Naim Frasheri

## Matrix

Do mundohem te sjell disa kapituj nga Historia e Skenderbeut e rilindasit Naim Frasheri, per te kujtuar dhe njehere rezistencen shqiptare nga sulmit otoman, per te kujtuar dhe njehere paraardhesit tane dhe dashurine e tyre per vendin tone dhe qyteterimin Europian te cilit ju bene mburoje


*Historia e Skenderbeut
Kapitull I*

Këndo, ëngjëll, urtësinë
Edhe gjithë mirësitë,
Skënderben' e trimërinë,
Q'i dha Shqipërisë dritë.
Të lumtë goja, këndona,
Me gjuhë t'ëmblë si mjaltë,
Skënderben' e madh tregona,
Trimnë burrë, zotn' e naltë.
Punëtë që ka punuar
Kordhëtari i vërtetë,
Kombinë duke nderuar
Dhe Shqipërinë përjetë.
Nga gjiri i Perëndisë
Pa m'i sill nër mënd të mija,
T'i ap dritë Shqipërisë
Nga shpirt'i ndritshëm i tija.
Ëngjëll i bukur, pa zbritmë,
Dhe me dritët të uruar
Shko përpara mej'e ndritmë,
Të shoh gjithë ç'kanë shkuar.
Që kur ngrehu gjithësinë
Zot'i madh e i vërtetë,
Ka bërë dhe Shqipërinë
E shqipëtarët në jetë.
Shqipëria kurdoherë
Ka qënë shum' e lëvduar,
Ka pasur burra të ndjerë,
Trima t'urt' e të dëgjuar.
Pati mbretër' e të parë
Fort të mëntshim e të mirë,
Burra, trima, shqipëtarë,
Që kan' emrë të pavdirë.
Ishte vënt' i Perëndisë
Që së pari Shqipëria,
Mëmëdheth'i urtësisë,
Që del soje mirësija.
Aleksandr'i Math e burrë,
I cili s'pat shok në jetë,
Nukë ka pasurë kurrë
Dhe kurrë do të mos ketë
Piro trimi e të tjerë
Burra shumë të lëvduar,
Që kanë qënë një herë,
Edhe sot s'janë harruar,
Qenë gjithë shqipëtarë,
Ishin djemt' e Shipërisë,
Nuk' ishin greq e bullgarë,
Po nga vënd'i Perëndisë.
Pirroja mundi romanët
Armikët' e njerëzisë,
Aleksandr'i Math persanët,
Egërsirat e Azisë.
Kë të zësh ngoje më parë
Nga burratë e vërtetë,
Q'ishin gjithë shqipëtarë,
E s'u erdhi shok në jetë!
Gjithë botën' e pushtuan,
Afrik', Europ', Azi zunë,
Lëftuan e mbretëruan,
Nën' urdhërë gjith' i vunë.
Edhe kur erdhë romanët,
S'u shkel fare Shqipërija,
As nga shqeht' e venetianët,
S'e zu kurrë dobëtija.
Shqipëtari në kurt s'hyri,
S'e shpërnderoj Shqipërinë,
Kurrë nukë ju tremb syri
E nuk' e humbi fuqinë.
Rrinte me kordhë në dorë,
Shkrefëtinte si dragua
Nëpër male me dëborë,
E kurrë s'u qetësua.
Armikët u dobëtuan,
Shqipërija ngriti krye,
Errësirat u mërguan,
Drit' e Zotit u rrëfye.
Nga të gjitha mbretëritë,
Së Krujësë i dha Zoti
Më shumë fuqi e dritë,
Q'ishte mbret Gjon Kastrioti.
Mbretëronte urtësija,
Paqja, kamja, nderi, shpresa,
Drejtësi e dashurija,
Miqësija, besa-besa.
Tek po gjëndej Shqipërija
Në këto të mira kaqe,
Që mbretëron mirësija
Dhe ish në prehj'e në paqe,
Kur nj' e madhe egërsirë,
Duke dalë prej Asije,
U përhap si errësirë,
Dh'e mbuloi botën si hije.
Ish një komb i mallëkuar,
Në gjuhët kish dhelpërinë,
Syn' e kish të egërsuar,
Në zemërt kish djallëzinë
Ngado vij e kudo shkonte,
Zin' e gjëmënë po shpinte,
Vriste, priste, varfëronte,
Atje ku shkelte bar s'mbinte;
Më nj'anë kishte fuqinë,
Gënjeshtrënë m'anët tjetrë,
Për të mbytur njerëzinë,
Bënej her'ujk, herë dhelprë
Përse s'dolli trimërija
T'i prit gjurmën' egërsirës,
Po vate mbroth ligësija,
I zu udhënë së mirës.
Ra më dett qytetërija,
U ngrit si re errësira,
U përhap mi dhet padija,
Gjaku, vdekja, shkretëtira!
Pa një zgjedh' e keqe shumë
Gjithë kombet i mundojti,
I la për djall e për lumë,
Njerëzia mendje lojti.



                Ish ver' e po qeshte moti,
                Lulet kishin lulëzuar,
                E mbreti Gjon Kastrioti
                Në fron rrij duke menduar.
                Pyjet ishin gjelbëruar,
                E bilbilëtë këndonin,
                Dhe bota gjith' e gëzuar,
                Djemt' e vashatë po lonin.
                Gjithë gjethet ishin celur,
                Faq' e dheut ish xbukuruar,
                Dhe qiell i përkëdhelur
                Ish si ergjënd i kulluar.
                Shqipëtarët të gëzuar 
                E të gjithë burra, trima
                Edhe të lar' e të ndruar,
                Me armë si vetëtima.
                Vashatë bërë si pylli
                Nëpër sheshe po kërcenin,
                Sicila ndritte si ylli,
                E hënës i shëmbëllenin.
                Kur tfaqen njerës të huaj,
                Dalën në shesht disa vetë,
                Gjithë të hipur në kuaj,
                Po ngjiteshinë përpjetë.
                Të ndryshmë së gjithash ishin,
                Shtat, zakon, robë, fytyrë,
                Sjellj'e gjuhë tjatrë kishin,
                Qenë t'egrë si mynxyrë!
                Ne der' e pëlasës xbrinë,
                Shqipëtarë në shkallë
                Me miqësi shum' i prinë
                Dhe brënda në dhom' i kallë.
                Parësi e mbretërisë
                Me një nder të math i priti,
                Pas udhës së miqësisë
                Me fjalë t'ëmbël i gostiti.
                Të huajtë si u çlodhë
                Dhe djers e pluhurë fshinë,
                Dhe mëndjen më vënt e mblodhë,
                Se udha e loth njerinë,
                Dy më të parët, që qenë,
                Përnjëherë nxuar zënë,
                Thanë: "Duam pakë mbrenë,
                Diç i kemi për të thënë".
                Në dhomët të parësisë
                Hynë dhe mi from të lartë
                Panë mbretn' e Shqipërisë,
                Në dorë i dhanë një kartë.
                Këta ishinë në fjalë,
                Dita shkonte, nata vinte,
                T'errëtit' e mbuloi malë,
                Hëna dolli dhe po ndrinte.
                Prunë buk' e gjell e venë,
                Dhe ndenjnë në mësallë
                Të gjithë sa njerës qenë,
                Dhe vetë mbreti në ballë
                Hangërë ngadal' e pinë
                Dhe ndenjnë një copë herë,
                Më pastaj të gjith' u ngrinë,
                Gjithëkush vate të flerë.
                Nata dhe s'e kishte ngritur 
                Atë pëlhurën e zezë,
                Hëna me sy të venitur
                Po perëndonte si rezë
                Yll'i mëngjezit po ndrinte, 
                Dhe bilbilëtë këndonin,
                Vesa gjithënje po binte,
                E luletë lulëzonin.
                Mbreti u ngrit i helmuar
                Edhe e dërgoi njerinë,
                Shërbëtor e papërtuar,
                Mblodhi gjithë parësinë.
                Të mëdhenj edhe të parë
                Edhe gjithë pleqësia,
                Ç'qenë çel' e luftëtarë,
                E shumë nga vegjëlia,
                Në mbledhë të gjithë rrodhë
                Pas mënyrës së lirisë,
                Bashkë me mbrenë u mblodhë
                Si t'afërt' e të shtëpisë
                Gjithë burra të vërtetë
                Edhe nd'ar e n'ergjënt veshur,
                Shpirtmir' e trima të qetë,
                T'urt' e me buzë të qeshur.
                Në mest u ngrit Kastrioti,
                Tha: "Vëllezrë shqipëtarë!
                Një brengë na pruri moti,
                Pa do menduar më parë:
                Si mundimë të shpëtojmë
                Nga kjo brengë Shqipërinë,
                Duhetë të kuvëndojmë,
                Ndaj u kërkova taninë.
                Tyrqit duallë ng'Asia
                Edhe në Evropë erdhë
                Rrëmet, posi mizëria,
                E shumë gjakëra derdhë
                Nga Andrinopoja hynë,
                Muarrë dhe Grekërinë,
                Tani ndër ne kanë synë,
                Të na hedhin në greminë!
                Sa mbretrë të Shqipërisë,
                Si dhe të tjerët i mundi!
                Ra rrebesh i Perëndisë,
                Gjë të gjallë s'la gjëkundi!
                Ushtarëtë lëftuan,
                Për mëmëdhethin u vranë,
                Veç nja dy mbretrë shpëtuan,
                Në Romë ne Papa vanë.
                Murati, që s'na peshonte,
                Nga ne kërkon miqësinë,
                S'di ç'dhelpëri mejton sonte,
                Se po e njohëm Tyrqinë
                Më ngjan se po bën gatinë,
                Qytetn' e math rreh të marrë, { Kostandinopojën }
                E pas ati djajt' e dinë
                Kujt do t'i sulet më parë.
                Pas Romës' së re ka tjetrë
                Qëllim zënë që taninë,
                T'i derdhet Romës' së vjetrë, 
                Të marrë dhe Italinë
                Dhe Lindjen dhe Perëndimnë
                Kërkon tejpërtej t'i zërë,
                Gjith' atje e ka qëllimnë,
                Botën' në dorë ta vërë.
                Sot për sot na ka nevojë,
                Andaj kërkon miqësinë,
                Pa ndryshe s'na flit me gojë,
                Gjithë bot'atë e dinë.
                Qëllimet i psheh Murati,
                Rreh e pandeh të gënjenjë,
                Ësht' i pshehtë si lugati,
                Po koha do ta rrëfenjë.
                Thotë q'është mik përjetë,
                Më s'do gjë nga Shqipëria,
                Po veç një penk do të ketë,
                T'i vendoset miqësia;
                Dhe për penk s'kërkon gjë tjatrë,
                Nukë sheh tjatrë nevojë,
                Po do djemt' e mi të katrë,
                Të rrinë n'Andrinopojë
                Pakë koh' atje të rrinë
                Me ata që t'i dërgojmë,
                Dhe të venë e të vinë,
                Sa herë që t'i kërkojmë
                Se froni pa zot në mbettë,
                Se po erthm' e do të vemi,
                Një e tillë në na gjettë,
                Vdekjen në dorë s'e kemi,
                Thotë se do t'i dërgonjë
                Më të madhë Shqipërisë,
                Pas meje të mbretëronjë
                Ndë udhët të miqësisë.
                Këto fjal' e thashetheme
                T'i thosh tjatrë, i besonja,
                Mbret i ndershëm s'flet të rreme,
                Fjalës së tij s'i dyshmonja.
                Me gjithë këto them unë
                Të bëhetë miqësia,
                Eshtë m'e mirë kjo punë 
                Se të prishet Shqipëria,
                Them ta bëjmë miqësinë,
                Sulltanë kshu ta pushojmë,
                Pastaj të zemë gatinë,
                Luftënë ta prëmëtojmë,
                Se puna u kupëtua,
                Edhe fjala ësht' e bëre,
                Evropa tani u xgjua,
                Janë lidhurë të tërë.
                Përnjëherë mbretëritë
                Tyrqitë do t'i lëftojnë,
                U afëru'ajo ditë
                T'u bijem e t'i dëbojmë.
                Janë të fort e të shumë,
                Dhe fati u vete mirë,
                Vinë rrëmet posi lumë,
                Bijenë si egërsirë!
                Të bëhemi një me fqinjë
                Dhe me t'gjithë mbretëritë,
                E pastaj le të na vijnë,
                Si të mbarojmë gatitë,
                Pa djemtë neve i gjejmë,
                Le të rrinë të mësojnë,
                Kur të duam i rrëmbejmë,
                Gjësendi nukë pësojnë.
                Djemtë si shpirtin i dua,
                Po më shumë Shqipërinë
                Mos thoni q'u frikësua,
                Prandaj zuri miqësinë.
                Si vëllezërë tani thoni,
                Faqeza e si të lirë
                Atë që të kupëtoni
                Për të nderçim e të mirë."
                Mbreti fjalën' e mbarojti,
                Pastaj vuri re të parët,
                Një nga një gjith' i shikojti,
                Ata po i mir të qarët.
                Mbreti plak u hoq mënjanë,
                Pa u ngrit një trim më këmbë,
                Shikoi një her' anembanë,
                Hekurin' e haj me dhëmbë!
                Ish Kamani, q'ishte burrë,
                Më trim nga gjithë të parët,
                Nuk' i trëmbej syri kurrë,
                Pa e donin shqipëtarët;
                I holl' isht'e pak' i gjatë,
                Nukë kish shumë mustaqe,
                Vij si i zeshkët e i thatë
                E s'kish fare mish mi faqe;
                Kishte gjithë urtësinë,
                Me një zë të ëmblë fliste,
                Fjal' e tij e bint njerinë,
                Dhe gjuha hekur i priste.
                Mori kordhënë ndër duar
                E qëndroi në mest si burrë,
                Me fytyrë t'ashpëruar,
                Ngriti gishtin dhe tha: "Kurrë!
                Kurrë s'trëmbet Shqipëria,
                Nukë vdiq, po ësht' e gjallë,
                Tjatrë përgjegje Tyrqia 
                Nukë do përveç me pallë!
                Shqipëtari, trim i vlerë,
                Kurrë nuk' u frikësua,
                E të trëmbet këtë herë!
                Mbret! o zotthi im, ç'më thua?
                Apo s'e dimë Tyrqinë,
                Nuk' e kemi dhe mësuar
                E s'ja njohëm djallëzinë,
                Gjer më sot që ka punuar?
                Na bën si miq këtë herë,
                Se ka të tjerë qëllime,
                Mos pandehni të na lerë
                Pa të këqij hidhërime.
                Mjerë! mjer' ajy i gjorë,
                Që i sjell besë në fjalë,
                Bije në lak e në dorë
                Edhe çpejt po s'mund të dalë.
                Mbret i ndershim dhe ju shokë,
                Mos haroni trimërinë,
                Mblithni mëndjenë në kokë,
                Ngrihi të zëmë kufinë.
                Trimëria, trimëria!
                Mban lirin' e mëmëdhenë,
                Unë shpreh te perëndia
                T'i hedhimë përtej denë.
                Qysh të zëmë miqësinë
                Me atë që na bën varrë?
                Turku vëndet, gjith' e dinë,
                Me ç'djallëzi i ka marrë
                Gjithënjë kështu punojnë,
                Kombet me lajka i ndajnë,
                Pa miqësin' e harrojnë,
                Dhe një nga një i përlajnë
                Kur ka armikë të tjerë,
                Të bën mik sa t'i volitnjë,
                A mbaroi ata njëherë?
                Prite, vjen të të goditnjë.
                Miqësirra të vërteta
                S'ka njeriu i pabesë,
                Përveç shpata dhe shigjeta,
                Ato janë për ne shpresë.
                Tjatrë gjah kërkon të zërë,
                Andaj rreh të na gënjenjë,
                Më atë krah të na vërë,
                Gjersa kohën të na gjenjë.
                Dhe s'ia dini dhelpëritë?
                Ka dy faqezë mësalla,
                Kshu rreh të fitonjë ditë
                me të këtilla përralla.
                S'e dini ç'kanë punuar
                Gjithë mbretrët' e Tyrqisë?
                Sa frone kanë rrëzuar
                Me lajkat të dhelpërisë?
                Ata djemthitë, që thoni,
                Janë shpres' e Shqipërisë,
                Me ç'sy e faqe kërkoni
                T'ia dërgoni penk Tyrqisë?
                Si të msojnë ligësitë
                E të mirat t'i harrojnë,
                Të çpikinë djallëzitë,
                Pastaj të na mbretërojnë?
                Do të marrënë zakonet 
                E këqija të Azisë,
                Pa njeriu si të mësonet,
                Më s'i ndahet djallëzisë.
                Si të rriten nënë xgjedhë,
                Nukë bënenë të lirë,
                Pastaj s'e hodhëm dot ledhë,
                Po mejtohi që sot mirë.
                Ata duhet të mësojnë,
                Të bëhenë të vërtetë,
                Të lëftojn' e të gjykojnë
                Pas nevojës që të jetë.
                Unë gjall e me të gjallë
                S'munt të bënem aq' i gjorë,
                A e shihni këtë pallë?
                Do të vdes me të në dorë!
                Se turpin e Shqipërisë
                S'e shoh dot me sy në jetë,
                Dhe miqësin' e Tyrqisë
                kurrë s'e zë të vërtetë
                Trimëri në mos na mbeti,
                E më s'jemi shqipëtarë,
                Të shuhet gjithë rremeti,
                Se kjo 'shtë pun' e pangjarë!
                Një komp më mirë të vdesë
                E kshu të mos dobësohet,
                Gur mbi gur le të mos mbesë
                Dhe mëmëdheu të shkretohet!
                A gjall e me nder të rrojmë,
                Apo në luftë të vdesim,
                A mëmëdhenë shpëtojmë,
                A mbi të më të mos mbesim!
                Ç'kuvëndoni? Pa mejtohi!
                T'i bënemi rop Tyrqisë?
                S'kini turp të turpërohi!
                Shtijem nder' e Shqipërisë!
                Pa ta bëjmë besa-besë
                E të mblidhet Shqipëria,
                Ahere le të na presë,
                Ta shihni ç'është Tyrqia.
                Të vdesëm a të shpëtojmë,
                Se kurti ësht' i keq shumë,
                Në xgjedhë s'mundim të rrojmë
                E në robëri për lumë!
                U përpoqnë prindit tanë,
                E ruajtnë mëmëdhenë
                Edhe neve na e lanë,
                Ashtu sindëkur e gjenë.
                Kush merr atë turp taninë
                Që të humbasë përjetë?
                Pastaj ata që të vinë
                Ta gjejnë, qoftë lark, shkretë!
                Tani, burra shqipëtarë,
                Pa kujtoni trimërinë,
                Sicili armët të marrë,
                E ta shohëmë Tyrqinë
                Delni, të dalëm të tërë,
                T'i përgjigjemi Tyrqisë,
                Pa e shihni si ta zërë
                Udhën' e mezit t' Asisë
                Dhe pastaj të mos kuxojnë
                Për këtej denë të hidhen,
                Po, edhe kur ta kujtojnë,
                Laqet' e gjunjët t'u dridhen.
                Sot duhetë trimëria,
                Nukë duhet më mentimi,
                Lark Shqipërisë Tyrqia,
                Pa tani duketë trimi!
                Sot neve në dor' e kemi
                T'i dëbojmë nga kufia,
                Pastaj kushedi si jemi,
                Mos të zëntë robëria!
                Kush ka shpirt prej shqipëtari,
                Si të parëtë që qenë,
                I bënet zëmra si zjarri,
                S'e do gjalljen e vet'henë.
                Këtë fjalë duke thënë,
                Erth' e mbyti mallëngjimi,
                Dhe më nuk e nxori zënë,
                Po u egërsua trimi.
                Fjalën përnjëher' e preu,
                E lottë çurkë iu derdhë,
                Të gjithë i mallëngjeu,
                Të tërëve lott' u erdhë.
                U hoq edhe ndënj mënjanë,
                I vrënjtur, i zëmëruar,
                Më nukë dëgjoj se ç'thanë,
                Po vuri kokën nër duar.
                Kshu the, o trim i vërtetë!
                Q'e donje fort Shqipërinë,
                Të ndrittë shpirti përjetë
                Qofsh bashkë me perëndinë.
                Gjithë çel' e parësia
                Që u gjentnë, me lot qanë, 
                Mëndjen' e fjalët e tija
                Të pëlqyera i panë.

----------


## projekti21_dk

Përgëzime Matrix.
Meqë je akoma në fillim kam një propozim: *Aman meqë i ke hyrë kësaj pune, mos e cungo këtë vepër, por po pate mundësi përshkruaje të tërën*.
Do të ishte mirë të bashkëpunonim dhe ta sillnim të tërë.
Respekt

----------


## Dielli_ime

Pune e mrekullueshme!

----------


## MafiaWarz



----------


## jarigas

> *Kur nj' e madhe egërsirë,
> Duke dalë prej Asije,
> U përhap si errësirë,
> Dh'e mbuloi botën si hije.
> Ish një komb i mallëkuar,
> Në gjuhët kish dhelpërinë,
> Syn' e kish të egërsuar,
> Në zemërt kish djallëzinë
> Ngado vij e kudo shkonte,
> ...


A thua keto vargje i ka shkruar nje mysliman i mire???!!
Eshte per tu habitur se si, sot eshte shume e perhapur bindja se per te qene mysliman i mire, duhet t'i lepihesh Turkut......ndersa Rilindasit tane te medhenj, asnjehere nuk e kane ngaterruar fene me Komb!!
Si te mos krenohemi me atdhetare te tille!!Mos i humbte emri kurre!!

----------


## Seminarist

> Do mundohem te sjell disa kapituj nga Historia e Skenderbeut e rilindasit Naim Frasheri, per te kujtuar dhe njehere rezistencen shqiptare nga sulmit otoman, per te kujtuar dhe njehere paraardhesit tane dhe dashurine e tyre per vendin tone dhe qyteterimin Europian te cilit ju bene mburoje



Jeni per te ardhur keq! 

Matrix-it, si nje i ri i shekullit 2*1*, nqs kerkon te mesoje per rezistencen shqiptare ndaj sulmit otoman, i duhet te referohet burimeve historike te kohes (shek.15) e jo Naim Frasherit ne shek.19.


Eshte per te ardhur *keq*, qe tema qe ne fillim hapet keq, me mentalitet te gabuar dhe nxirren konkluzione te gabuara.

----------


## Matrix

> Matrix-it, si nje i ri i shekullit 21, nqs kerkon te mesoje per rezistencen shqiptare ndaj sulmit otoman, i duhet te referohet burimeve historike te kohes (shek.15) e jo Naim Frasherit ne shek.19.


Nga pikepamja studimore, je korrekt, por nuk eshte ky qellimi i temes. Qellimi i temes eshte te ri-kujtojme se i perkasim si komb qyteterimit Europian dhe jo atij Aziatik. Dhe per me teper, qyteterimit Europian *te krishtere* dhe jo atij laik.


*Kreu II* 

Në mest t'ati mallëngjimi,
Që vij posi vetëtima,
Po dëgjonej si gjëmimi
Zëri i burravet trima:
"Luftë, luftë me Turqinë,"
Thirrë gjithë menjëherë,
"Nuk e duam miqësinë,
Atë dëshirë ta ngrerë."
Ata kuajt e harbuar
Kur ngridhen' e hingëllijnë
Dhe me sy të egërsuar
Qysh vështrojn' e shkrefëtijnë,
Ashtu shqipëtarët trima,
Njëri-tjatrinë shikonin
Me vështrim si vetëtima,
Edhe vdekjenë kërkonin.
Kur u ngrit një plak i vjetrë,
Që kish par' e kish dëgjuar
Dhe ishte me rradhë tjetrë
Nga vërsa q'e kish të shkuar,
Leshbardh' ish e mëndjegjerë
Edhe shumë gjith' e donin,
Të tërë i bënin nderë
E fjalënë ja dëgjonin.
Ish Pepë Tushan'i ndjerë
Që çdo punë e mbaronte,
Ishte plak mi pleqt' e tjerë,
Ajy gjyqet' i shikonte.
Tha: "Zotërinj, më dëgjoni?
T'u them dhe unë dy fjalë,
Pastaj bëjmë si të doni,
Po mos e merrni me valë.
Shumë herë trimërija
Sjell shpëtim, ësht' e pëlqyer,
Po herë dhe urtësija
Është m'e mir' e m'e vyer;
Gjithë bota mir' e dinë
Shqipëtarë q'është burrë,
E ka pasur trimërinë
Edhe nuk' e harron kurrë
Mos pandehni q'unë dua
Për shqipëtarë të thonë:
"Këtë her' u frikësua,
E s'lëftoj si pat zakonë!"
Po turqitë sonte janë
Të shumë si mizërija,
Fuqi të pasosur kanë,
I përmbystë Perëndija!
Them që djemtë t'i dërgojmë
Dhe të zëmë miqësinë,
M'anët tjatrë të qëndrojmë
Të bëjmë gjithë gatinë.
Njerës të mënçim të çojmë
T'i bindimë mbretëritë,
Pa shere të lëftojmë,
Si të bashkojmë fuqitë
Neve sot për sot Turqinë
Duhet ta vëmë në gjumë,
Sa të bëjmë shoqërinë,
Si trimi me shokë shumë,
Ahere pra trimërija
Ka kohënë të tregohet
Edhe shpreh te Perëndija,
Shqipërija të nderohet,
Djemtë tanë le të venë,
Gjersa të bëjmë gatinë,
Zoti t'u apë shëndenë,
Pa prapë këtu na vinë."
Kështu tha me mendim plaku
Që ishte shumë i vuar,
I ishte ftohurë gjaku,
Ditë të shuma kish shkuar.
Manushi fjalën ja preu,
Tha: "Tani le të mbarojmë",
Pa i tha dhe mbretit: "Ngrehu,
Nesër prapë kuvendojmë."
Neve fjalët po i themi
E punën të bër' e zëmë,
Po në dorë nuk' e kemi,
Mbretëresha q'është mëmë,
Ajo munt në këtë punë
Të apë bashkë me mbrenë
Një funt të mirë, them unë,
A të ven' a të mos venë.
Jakëni tani të vemi
Të huajtë t'i nderojmë,
Me ta ca fjalë të themi
E pakë kohë të shkojmë
Njeriu në vënt të huaj
Shpirtin' e ka të brengosur,
I duketë dita muaj,
E pandeh që s'ka të sosur."
Kështu tha plaku Manushi,
Se pleqtë kshu e mentonin
Po të rinjt' ishin si prushi,
Këto fjalë s'i dëgjonin.
Mbreti u ngrit menjëherë,
Tha: "Nesër mblidhemi prapë,
Mentohemi gjat' e gjerë,
Gjithëkush shortënë t'apë."
Pa duallë të menduar,
Gas në zëmrë nukë kishin,
Ishin si të zëmëruar,
Sikur s'qen' ata që ishin.
Nata me rrobet të zezë
Po tfaqej në hapësirë,
Dritat' e qiellit u ndezë,
Dukeshin si ar i grirë.
Zogjthitë zunë foletë,
Vetëm bilbili këndonte,
Nata me t'errët e qetë
Mal'e fusha po mbulonte.
Mbrenë gjumi nuk' e zuri,
Po rrij në roba i xgjuar,
Mentohej e psherëtinte
Me zëmrë të përvëluar.
Nga të vij i shkreti gjumë,
Që mentimetë i shkonin
Nëpër mënt të ti si lumë
Edhe nga syt' i mburonin.
Kur yll' i ditësë dolli,
T'errëtit humbi si vesë,
Dritën në vënt të ti solli,
Nukë duroi më në shtresë.
Mbreti me një rënkim ngrihet,
Pa zë e lan sy e duar
Dhe vishet' e përsëritet,
Pa vete duke shpejtuar.
Mbretëresha ishte ngritur
Dhe ish veshur e ish ngjeshur,
Posi nuse përsëritur,
Punonte llërëpërveshur.
Ishte shumë punëtore
Edh'e urt' e e xgjuar,
Për çdo pun' i vinte dore,
Ish' e mir' edh'e lëvduar.
Pesë vasha bukuroshe
Edhe shërbëtore tetë,
T'i shihnje, janë yj, thoshe,
Edhe ajo hëna vetë.
Vashatë si pëllumbesha
Rrotull' e kishin rrethuar,
Edhe në mest mbretëresha 
Rrij si lul'e lulëzuar;
Me duar si pej ergjëndi
Po punonin e mësonin,
S'hiqeshin nga avlëmëndi
E si thëllëza shikonin.
Mbretëresha edhe vetë
Kishte zënë e punonte,
Pun' e saj ish pa të metë,
Nga të tjeratë ndërronte.
Ishin ëngjëj ato vasha,
Kishin leshëra të arta,
S'ishin si lisi të trasha,
Faqet i kishin të zjarta.
Mbreti gjëkundi kur vinte, 
Mbretëresha mbretëronte,
Po edhe aty kur rrinte,
E pyette dh'e dëgjonte.
Gjoni nër gra posa hyri
I ngrehurë posi gjeli,
Të gjitha me radh' i qyri
Dhe vashat i përkëdheli;
Mbretëreshën' e zu pej dore
Dhe i tha: "Të dua pakë",
Dorën, q'e kish pej dëbore,
I zuri dhe i tha: "Jakë".
Ajo me re e shikojti
Dhe, sado q'e pa të qeshur,
Hidhërimn' e kupëtojti
Dhe u ngrit llërëpërveshur.
Me të hyrë në të ndarët,
Dorë pej dore u zunë,
Duke thënë me të parët
Mbreti të shkretënë punë
Mbretëreshës liksht i erdhi,
Kur e dëgjoi atë fjalë,
E trëmbi shumë dh'e verdhi,
Lott' i vanë si valë,
Si dellëndyshet kur venë
Me vrap t'arrijnë më parë,
Po gjejnë prishur folenë
Dhe zoqt' e tyre të vrarë!
Asht'u mahnit mbretëresha,
"Djemtë, tha do të dërgohen!
Unë jetënë ç'e desha!
Popo! të më largësohen!
Qysh të duronj un' e zeza
E të rronj pa ta në jetë?
Kjo brengë pse ra si reza,
Zot'i math e i vërtete?"
Më pastaj të shoqt i thotë
Me helm edh'e zëmëruar:
"Është turp në gjithë botë,
Kjo 'shtë pun' e shëmëtuar.
Foshnjatë ne të dërgojmë
Në një vënt fare të huaj
E neve të dëshërojmë!
Këtë fjalë mos e thuaj!
Cila mëm' e cili atë
Djemtë penk i ka dërguar?
Punë fort shum' e mëkatë,
Kurrëkush s'e ka punuar!
Shpirtin' e ap, djemtë s'venë,
Pa ta s'bën dot asnjë ditë,
Dhe ata neve s'na lenë,
S'bënenë kshu miqësitë!
Djemtë q'i kam gjithënj' afrë,
T'i dërgonj lark nga shtëpia,
Të rin atje si të vafrë,
Mos e dhëntë perëndia!
Murati, mbret' i Tyrqisë,
S'e di ç'është bir e bijë,
S'ka pjesën' e njerëzisë,
Dashuri s'ka në fëmijë
Ajy do të mbretëronjë,
Që të bënjë ligësitë,
Të vrasë e të shkretonjë,
Të derthnjë gjak nat' e ditë!
Ah! moj Shqipëriz' e mjerë!
Më të mbajtë perëndia,
Mos të shtëntë ndonjëherë
Zoti ndër duart të tija.
Është prishës e shkretonjës,
Është kafsh' e egërsirë,
Është vrasës e mundonjës,
Shpirterrët' e zëmrëkllirë."
Kështu tha e zëmëruar
Dhe mbrenë në syt e shihte,
Dhe zëmër' e përvëluar
Me fort e me vrap i rrihte,
Kur ëngjëll' i urtësisë
Në shpirtit të saj xbriti,
Erth nga an' e Perëndisë 
Dhe zëmrënë ia trënditi.
Mëndjen' e ktheu menjëherë
Dhe tha: "Bëni si të doni,
Ju mendohi gjat' e gjerë,
Mua s'duhet të më thoni.
Për shpëtimt të Shqipërisë
E kam gas e nder në jetë,
Ap fjalë ndaj perëndisë,
S'pendohem dhe të mbes shkretë."
Mori fjalënë dhe vate
Mbreti, e më s'ndenj gjëkundi,
Sindëkur u tha ndajnate,
Fjalës' i doj dhënë fundi.
Në mest shumë fjalë thanë
Parësija që u mblodhë,
Për paqë nevojë panë,
Papo miqësinë zgjodhë,
Të rinjtë shum' u përpoqnë,
Se punën nuk' e pëlqyen,
Më pastaj mënjan' u hoqnë
Po mëndjenë nuk' e kthyen!
Pleqësija dhanë shortë
Të bëhetë miqësija,
Po të zihet me të fortë
M'anët tjatërë gatija,
Gjithë kombetë të mblidhen
Një ligë në mest të vënë,
Me besa-besë të lidhen
E turqitë t'i përzënë.
Pastaj të gjithë u ngrinë
E në të huajtë vanë
Edhe bënë miqësinë
Pas mënyrësë që thanë.
Mbreti tha: "Tani ju shkoni,
Pa djemtë ne i dërgojmë,
Edhe sulltanit i thoni
Që fjalënë s'e harrojmë."
Të huajtë gjithë u ngrinë
Si u bënë këto fjalë,
Nga qyteti duke dalë.
Ditët ishin duke shkuar,
Vininë me vrap si lumi,
I trumbull a i kulluar,
Q'ikën e nuk e zë gjumi.
Dit' e zezë afërohej
Që të ndaheshin fëmija,
Zëmëra po u helmohej 
Dhe shtëpin' e mbuloi zia.
Mbreti një plak të besuar
Dhe një plakë q'i kish rritur
E i kish pritur ndër duar
Dhe ish e mir' edh' e ditur,
U nisi, dhe disa vetë,
Mësimdhënas e të tjerë,
Shërbëtorë shtat' a tetë,
Të matur edhe të vlerë,
Djemtë ishin të gëzuar
Që të hipinë në kuaj,
Si të mëdhenj e të çquar
Të venë në vënt të huaj.
Mbretëresha po mentohej
E ndë mëntt gjë tjatrë s'vinte,
Helmi i saj po i shtohej,
Të tërë natënë s'flinte.
Koh' e ndarjes u afrua,
U mbaruanë gatitë,
Edhe dita u shënua,
Opopo! e zeza ditë!
Mëma dhe motratë qanin
Edhe djemt' i përqafonin,
Gjithënjë pranë i mbanin,
I puthnin e i pushtonin.
Mbretëresha u helmua,
Tha: "Ç'bëra e zeza unë! 
M'u shkurtoftë jeta mua!
Qysh e bëra këtë punë!
Si mi mori mënt e mija
Zot' i math e i vërtetë,
Të ndahem ngaha fëmija,
Të mbes kërcure dh'e shkretë!
E pata shkruar në ballë
Këtë të shkretë mynxyrë,
Të ndahem që më të gjallë
Me të këtillë mënyrë!
Vall' a do të mi dërgonjë
Kurdoherë që të dua,
A fjalën do ta harronjë,
Të më digjet zëmra mua!
Ah! kam frikë pej mynxyre! 
Mos nuk' i shoh më në jetë,
E të vdes nga mall'i tyre,
Ta lë dhe shtëpinë shkretë."
Këto thosh dhe me lot qante,
Mallëngjimi nuk e linte,
Ngashërimënë s'e mbante,
Dhe mëndj' e saj rreth i vinte.
Ditënë që do të shkonin,
Mbreti u ngrit që me natë,
Gjithë bota lot lëshonin
Edhe i varfëri atë
Pastaj djemtë pran' i mori,
I puthi e i qafojti,
Psherëtiti fort i gjori,
Lottë çurkë i lëshojti.
U thotë: "Të silli mirë,
Të bëhi njerës në jetë,
Të mos mbetni n'errësirë,
Po të jini të vërtetë,
Nat' e ditë të këndoni,
Çdo q'u duhetë ta dini,
Gjithë gjuhët t'i mësoni,
Po shqipenë mos e lini;
Mirësit' e Shqipërisë
I mbani, mos i harroni,
Nga vetijat' e Asisë
Ndruhi, mos i afëroni;
Mëmëdhen' e kombin tuaj,
Shtëpinë e njerëzinë
Dhe atje në vënt të huaj
T'i doni, dhe miqësinë
Shqipëtar' e Shqipërinë
Kurrë të mos i harroni,
Kini dritë urtësinë,
Çdo gjë me mënt ta gjykoni;
Të bëhi trima të urtë,
Të zottë të mbretëroni,
Jo të marr' e mëndjeshkurtë,
Ndaj duhetë të mësoni;
Të bëhi shumë të ditur,
Fjalëbukur' e të çquar,
Shpirtdashur e mëndjendritur,
Të mir' e të kupëtuar.
Zoti e nderoj njerinë,
I dha mënt që të gjykonjë,
Të punonjë mirësinë,
Të ligatë t'i mërgonjë
Ruani nder' e shëndenë,
Burrërin' e trimërinë,
Kombin' edhe mëmëdhenë,
Njerëzin' e mirësinë.
Shqipëria jush ka shpresë,
Edhe pret shumë të mira,
Po të mbani juve besë,
Nuk' e ha dot egërsira,
Mësimet do t'u mësojnë
Ato punëra q'u duhen
Atyre që mbretërojnë
E mbretrë të mirë quhen;
U duhetë njerëzija,
Zotërija e të tjera,
Mirësija, trimërija,
Gjithë vetijat' e vlera;
Kombinë shumë ta doni,
E si fëmijë ta kini,
Me të drejtë të gjykoni
E çdo punëzë ta dini;
Dhe në brengë të mësohi,
Dhe shpirtinë ta mundoni
E kurrë të mos rëndohi
Në doni të mbretëroni;
Kini njohë të qëruar,
Dhe ndjenja të larta shumë,
Zëmër edhe shpirt të çquar,
Mëndje pa lodhj'e pa gjumë."
Kështu u tha i ziu atë,
U fali udhën' e mbarë,
I puthi, u dha uratë,
Edhe u hoq duke qarë.
Gratë gjithë psherëtinin,
I luteshin Perëndisë,
Prapë shëndoshë të vinin
Prensërit' e Shqipërisë.
Mbretëresha gjer në shkallë
Dolli me zëmrë të thyer,
I puthi djemtë në ballë
Dhe u nda e mallëngjyer.
Dhe ata djemthit' e mitur,
Kur e panë që u ndanë,
Mbenë posi të mahnitur
Dhe me lot të hidhur qanë
Për herë të par' e panë
Sa dhemb njeriu e shtëpija,
Mëmëdheu e gjithë ç'janë,
Dhe shokët' e njerëzija.
Hipnë në kuajt e shkuan
Si zogu kur lë folenë,
Njerëzin' e përvëluan,
Shkretuanë mëmëdhenë.
Kapëtuan më tjatr'anë,
Nga mali kokënë kthyen,
Krujën e bukur s'e panë,
Më tepër u mallëngjyen;
U dukej sikur kish shkuar
Një kohë fort shum' e gjatë,
Që ishin ndar' e mërguar
Nga motr' e nga mëm' e atë
Gjithënjë Krujën mendonin,
Dhe nga malli psherëtinin,
Mëmëdhenë s'e harronin,
Të gjitha nër mënt' u vinin.
Ng' ajy mall' i shum' u mpinë,
Sa të katrë u sëmurë,
Jo vetëm për njerëzinë,
Po dhe për gur' e për drurë.
Zëmëratë u rënkonin
Se s'i linte dashurija,
Mërgimnë nuk' e duronin,
S'ndaheshin nga njerëzija. 
Njeriu kudo të rronjë,
Nuk e harron mëmëdhenë,
Zogu le të fluturonjë,
Po nër mënt e ka folenë.
Uji sado që të ngrihet,
E të hapetë ndë erë,
Të mblidhetë e të shtrihet,
Prapë mbi dhet do të bjerë
Ngado të vej' e të bredhë,
Të ndryshohet' e të ndrrohet,
Prapë mbi dhet do të rrjedhë,
Veç atje mund të qetohet.
Mbretëreshës' ajo ditë
Ju duk fort e shëmëtuar,
Zëmrën e kishte të mpitë,
Të djegur, të përvëluar.
Për djemthit fort keq i vinte,
Edhe qant'e s'përdëllehej,
Gjithënjë po psherëtinte,
Me fjalë nukë gënjehej.
I thoshinë të mos qanjë,
Djemt' aqë lark nukë vanë,
Dhe zi për ta të mos mbanjë:
"Rrofshin, desh Zoti, gjall' janë,
Kurdo t'i duash, të vinë,
Dhe kartë do të dërgojnë,
As shtëpin' as njerëzinë,
As mëmëdhen' e harrojnë."
Po atë s'e lij rënkimi,
Dhe fjalëtë s'i dëgjonte,
Mallëngjimnë hidhërimi
Edhe lottë po ja shtonte.
U ngrys e shkoj dhe ca natë,
Mbretëresha nukë flinte,
Vashat' u mblodh' edhe gratë
E vunë në shtrat të flinte;
Po s'e linte mallëngjimi,
Pa rrinte në shtresë zgjuar,
Zëmrën' e saj hidhërimi
Ia kishte fare helmuar;
Nukë flij e zeza mëmë,
Syt' e zes me lot ju mbushnë,
Edhe gjithë atë mbrëmë
Në zëmrët të saj kish prushnë
Mendja në djemthit' i vinte,
Derdhte lot shum' e rënkonte.
Perëndija e dëgjojti,
Të vëllan' e vdekjes thirri,
Me të matht të saj e çojti
E i vate ndaj të gdhiri.
Gjum'i qet' u afërua,
Edhe i qëndroj mbi krye,
Mbretëresha u qetua,
Kur n'ëndrrë ju rrëfye
Një rrip' e një shkretëtirë,
Dhe pas një shpelle qëndruar
Një kuçedrë, nj'egërsirë
Me ca sy të sgurdulluar!
Në mest të gjakut po rrinte.
Rreth e rrotullë vështronte,
Shumë frynt'e shkrefëtinte,
Dhe tym e flakë lëshonte!
Tre nga djemt' e saj kish zënë
E si ujku po i çante,
Si shqerra posht' i kish vënë
Edhe mushkërit u hante!
M'i vogëlëthi po vinte
Si ëngjëll pshjellë me dritë,
Si lëmsh' i diellit ndrinte,
Nat' e errët' u bë ditë.
Kuçedrësë ju lëshua,
I ra me kordhët dh'e vrau!
Mbretëresha shpejt u zgjua,
"Un' e zeza" tha dhe qau!
U ngrit, u vesh duke qarë,
Ndenj si e varfrë në vatrë,
Me fytyrëzë të vrarë,
Që s'e kishte herë tjatrë.
Ra zija, mbuloj shtëpinë,
E u hap dalëngadalë,
Zuri gjithë Shqipërinë,
Errësoj fusha e male!
Mbretëresha më s'kuxonte
Të hyj në dhomët të tyre,
Se djemt' e gjora kujtonte,
S'ja dil dot asaj mynxyre;
Posi nje fatzi i mjerë,
Që kthehet zëmërëdjegur,
Vjen më shtëpi, hyn më derë,
Po gjen t'ëmënë të vdekur,
I qaset, po s'kuxon kurrë
T'i ngrerë cipën' e shkretë,
Ndonëse 'shtë trim e burrë,
S'e sheh dot shuar përjetë.

----------


## Kavir

> Jeni per te ardhur keq! 
> 
> Matrix-it, si nje i ri i shekullit 2*1*, nqs kerkon te mesoje per rezistencen shqiptare ndaj sulmit otoman, i duhet te referohet burimeve historike te kohes (shek.15) e jo Naim Frasherit ne shek.19.
> 
> 
> Eshte per te ardhur *keq*, qe tema qe ne fillim hapet keq, me mentalitet te gabuar dhe nxirren konkluzione te gabuara.


Jo, Matrix me mire te na sjelli "qendresen" e Kishes Greko-Or*th*o*dh*okse ndaj Otomaneve, sepse si i krishtere "i mire" qe eshte ne radhe te pare besimtari eshte or*th*o*dh*oks pastaj shqiptar/kinez/somalez.
Dhe si or*th*o*dh*oks qe eshte, s`ka pse mburret me "hallatet" e nje  katoliku si Skenderbeu qe per dreq qelloi te kishte tendenca laike (qe eshte shpikje e Satanait) dhe te na e paraqese si "Athleta Christi" dike qe nuk e ka pranuar kurre ate titull.

----------


## jarigas

> Jeni per te ardhur keq! 
> 
> Matrix-it, si nje i ri i shekullit 2*1*, nqs kerkon te mesoje per rezistencen shqiptare ndaj sulmit otoman, i duhet te referohet burimeve historike te kohes (shek.15) e jo Naim Frasherit ne shek.19.
> 
> 
> Eshte per te ardhur *keq*, qe tema qe ne fillim hapet keq, me mentalitet te gabuar dhe nxirren konkluzione te gabuara.


Une e shikoj nga nje pikepamje tjeter nga ajo e jotja!!
Pa dyshim qellimi i Frasherit nuk ishte te shkruante nje studim historik te mirefillte, se sa te zgjonte ndergjegjen popullore mbi ç'ka paraqiste Turku per  nje shqiptar!! Tendenca e asaj kohe kur po te pyesje nje shqiptar(them shqiptar) se çfare ishte, ne 70% te rasteve te pergjigjej:"turk elhamdulilah", ka gjasa qe te perterihet ne besimtaret myslimane te Kosoves dhe Maqedonise. Prandaj tema ka per qellim qe t'u deshmoje shqiptareve myslimane se te shikosh historine ne sy, nuk i ben ata besimtare te keqinj, perkundrazi, ashtu si Abdyli, me emer arab e fè arabe, mund te flasin pa frike per erresiren dhe asimilimin qe shkaktoi pushtimi otoman.
Tregon se para se gjithash, duhet te jemi shqiptare te mire, mandej besimtare te mire.

----------


## Matrix

> Jo, Matrix me mire te na sjelli "qendresen" e Kishes Greko-Orthodhokse ndaj Otomaneve, sepse si i krishtere "i mire" qe eshte ne radhe te pare besimtari eshte orthodhoks pastaj shqiptar/kinez/somalez.
> Dhe si orthodhoks qe eshte, s`ka pse mburret me "hallatet" e nje katoliku si Skenderbeu qe per dreq qelloi te kishte tendenca laike (qe eshte shpikje e Satanait) dhe te na e paraqese si "Athleta Christi" dike qe nuk e ka pranuar kurre ate titull.


C'rendesi ka nese Skenderbeu ishte orthodhoks apo katolik?
(Ne fakt ai vinte nga nje familje me at katolik dhe me nene orthodhokse)
A i perkiste ai botes se krishtere? Kjo ka rendesi.

Qendresa 25-vjecare e Krujes ishte ne fakt nje perplasje qyteterimesh Europiane (Krishterim) vs Aziatike (Islam)
Skenderbeu i sherbeu pozitivisht kesaj lufte, duke ofruar pronat e tij si "baza ushtarake" per ushtrite perendimore, dhe duke ju bashkengjitur dhe vete me ato pak forca ushtarake qe kishte. Kjo lufte e ndali invazionin islamik ne Perendim dhe ne saje te kesaj lufte sot ne Europe nuk sundon sheriati...

(Lere se c'thone perrallat se ai rezistoi i vetem per 25 vjet...)

----------


## Seminarist

Ne fakt turqit e kane pase Vloren, pra Otranton, piken me te afert me Italine, qe prej 1417, pra ne mbi 3 dekada para se te fillonte rezistenca e Skenderbeut. Nuk ma ha mendja se kishin nevoje me mund Krujen qe te pushtonin Italine.

Ose, ka mundesi qe kane pase frike se mos po iu del Skenderbeu ne Itali, keshtu qe kane dash me u siguru qe ta mundin ne Kruje... :rrotullo syte:

----------


## Smth_Poetic

A s'duhet ti takoje kjo teme nenforumit te historise , apo duhet te lexojme budalliqet e fe vs fe prape ketu ne?

----------


## jarigas

> A s'duhet ti takoje kjo teme nenforumit te historise , apo duhet te lexojme budalliqet e fe vs fe prape ketu ne?


Thellohu pakez me shume  e ke per te pare se nuk eshte teme historie, por vetedijesimi kombetar!!
Per nje si ti, qe nuk nje komb, eshte teme teper e hidhur, eh!!!
Meso, meso se si myslimanet e ndritur Shqiptare, para se gjithash kishin Kombin e pastaj fene!!
Meso edhe se si duhet te falenderojme turqit per "bamiresite" e tyre....e tregojua vellezerve te tu "wahabiste" !!

----------


## Matrix

Kreu                III 

    E zeza Adrinopojë!
    Q'u bëre burim i zisë,
    Vure botën në nevojë,
    Në helmit të ligësisë!
    Djemthitë ndaj teje erdhë,
    O qytet i mallëkuar!
    Sa lot të varfërit derdhë
    Me zëmrë të dëshëruar!
    Ishte mbushurë qyteti
    Me njerëzit të Azisë,
    Ardhurë gjithë rrëmeti,
    Posi tuf' e bagëtisë,
    Zëmrëtrumbull e shpirterrët,
    Të egër' e të tmerruar,
    Të gjithë për në skëterrët,
    Të tresh' e të shëmëtuar; { të trash' }
    Të tër' ishin kokëpshjellë,
    S'kishinë gjë të pëlqyer,
    S'dijnë të korr' e të mbjellë,
    Po të marr' e të rrëmbyer;
    Ishinë të sgurdulluar,
    Të veshurë ndër lëvere,
    Turi-e buzëlëshuar,
    E ndë të rreme përherë
    Me tumane gjithë veshur,
    Dhe me hekura ngarkuar,
    Të vrenjtur' e të paqeshur,
    Të keq e të zëmëruar.
*M'i madh'i tyre, Murati,
    S'kish ndër mënt kurrë të mirë,
    Posi e gjet nga i ati,
    Më të ligat kish dëshirë
    Në jetë njeri s'peshonte,
    Dhen' e zij gjithë të tinë,
    Kostandinopojën donte
    Dhe Romën' e Italinë
    Doj të hynj në gjith' Evropë,
    E gjithë kombet që qenë
    Rrih t'i bënte mijë copë
    Ta shkretonte gjithë dhenë.
    Urdhër i tij': "Vraje! Vare!"
    Këto dy fjalë dij mbreti,
    Hell edhe grep e lavare
    Ishte mbushurë qyteti!*
    Prensërit' e Shqipërisë
    Rrininë të papërzjerë,
    Nukë dilnin pej shtëpisë,
    S'trazoheshin me të tjerë.
    Ajy m'i vogël'i tyre,
    Që vij nga gjithë m'i çquar,
    Pej fytyr' e pej mënyre,
    Zoti e kish lartësuar,
    Të mirat gjith' i kish dhënë,
    Të ligat ja kish mërguar,
    Gjë të metë s'i kish lënë,
    Së gjithash e kish mbaruar.
    Kish shpirt e zëmër' e ndjenjë,
    Edhe mënt e njoh' e hije,
    Shtat edhe sjell' e rrëfenjë,
    Dhe fuqi pej Perëndije.
    Në krah të djathtë, kur lindi,
    Kishte një shenjë si shpatë,
    Gjithë botënë e bindi,
    Edhe miq e mëm' e atë,
    Që do të bëhëj trim burrë,
    Mëmëdhenë ta nderonte,
    Nukë do të mundej kurrë
    Sa të ish e sa të rronte;
    Ëndërr' e ëma kish parë,
    Sikur polli një dragua,
    Kur ishte më të me barrë,
    Pa andaj shum' u gëzua.
    Mësoj gjithë dituritë,
    U bë njeri i mësuar;
    Shpirtit i dha dhe më dritë,
    Ndritoj zëmrën' e qëruar;
    Kishte gjithë urtësitë,
    Ish mëndje me shumë dritë,
    Kish me vet'he Perëndinë.
    Kordhën' aqë mir' e msojti,
    Sa kushdo q'e shih, çuditej,
    Njeri t'i dilte s'kuxojti,
    Se e dij që do të shtritej;
    Aqë keq shtij me shigjetë,
    E me ushtë kur shënonte,
    Trimi burr' e i vërtetë
    Kurrë dëm nukë qëllonte.
    Kohën' e shkoj duke msuar,
    Mbushi vjet tetëmbëdhjetë,
    Ishte ëngjëll i uruar,
    Pa u bë, si deshi vetë
    Aqë shum' i shëndosh' ishte
    Sa njëqint burra ta zinin,
    Ajy brengë nukë kishte
    Se poshtë dot nuk' e vinin.
    Një ditë që kishte dalë
    Me të tijtë, të dëfrente
    Jashtë, hipurë në kalë,
    Dhe posi hëna çkëlqente,
    Dukej q'ishte bir pej mbreti,
    Gjithë duallë dh'e shihnin;
    U çudit gjithë qyteti,
    Që s'e dinin' e s'e njihnin;
    Sa qe i vogël' e djalë,
    Rrij brënda, msont'e s'delte,
    Herë tjatërë s'kish dalë,
    Jashtë derës nukë shkelte.
    Dielli që del nga qarku
    Mos pandeh q'e pjellën retë,
    Edhe ky s'lindi nga barku,
    E dërgoj Zot'i vërtetë.
    Sulltani e pa tek vinte,
    Edhe tha: "Ç'ësht' ajy burrë?",
    Se gjer ahere s'e dinte,
    Nuk' e kishte parë kurrë.
    "Pa e ktheni e ma bini,
    Tha, se qenka trim' i mirë,
    Cili vall' ësht', a e dini?
    Ndrin si ylli më të ngdhirë."
    Mbreti ish me parësinë,
    Prensi zbriti edhe hyri,
    Të gjithë kryetë ngrinë,
    Shumë ua zuri syri;
    Pastaj si e kupëtuan,
    Gjithë më këmbë ju ngrinë,
    Me fjalë shum' e lëvduan,
    E me nder të math e prinë,
    Gjith' ishinë kokëpshjellë,
    Dhe fytyrëshëmëtuar,
    Kok' e tyre ish si shpellë,
    Rrininë buzëlëshuar.
    Të gjithë shum' e pëlqenin
    Të parët' e mbretërisë,
    Një emrë donin t'i gjenin,
    Pas mënyrës' së Turqisë,
    Nj'ëngjëll nga qiell'i lartë
    Perëndija me vrap nxori,
    Zbriti me një re të zjarrtë,
    Fytyrë dervishi mori;
    Dervishi i lar', i ndrruar,
    U dha si dritë më derë,
    Sa ishinë rrotull shtruar,
    Gjith' u ngrinë menjëherë,
    "O i mirë!" i tha mbreti,
    "Nga na vjen e nga të kemi?
    S'më ngjan të jesh nga qyteti,
    Se s'të njeh ndonjë nga ç'jemi."
    "Jo, tha, unë jam i huaj,
    Që rendin me udhëtarë,
    S'rri as me jav' as me muaj,
    Po sa munt ikënj më parë."
    Mbreti i tha: "Ti i mirë,
    Që shënditke gjithëmonë,
    E shum' ujëra ke pirë,
    E di këtë trim ç'e thonë?"
    Dervishi fjalën ja preu;
    Tha: "Un' atë sot s'e pashë,
    Ky është Skënderbeu;
    Me t'an' aty lasht' u ndashë.
    Ja pruri ëngjëlli vetë,
    Këtë emër' edhe nderë,
    Q'e kish pasurë në jetë
    Aleksandr'i math njëherë! { Skënder = Aleksandër }
    Se dhe shpirt'ish i atija, { Skënder bej = zoti Aleksandër }
    Në mëmëdhet të tij prapë
    Dërguar nga Perëndija,
    Frik' armikëvet t'u apë,
    Si dhe një herë qëmoti,
    Q'ishte trim, burr' i vërtetë
    U tregua aq' i zoti
    Sa la emërë përjetë."
    Po turqitë nuk' e dinin
    Shqipëtar' e math të shkuar,
    Pa at' emërë s'ja vinin,
    Q'e kishte për të nderuar.
    Në shumë të madhe punë
    E qeshi mëndja sulltanë,
    E gjeti si firaunë, { firaunë = faraonin }
    Që rrit' më shtëpi Mosanë! { Mosa = Moisi } 
    Pas ca kohë Skënderbeu
    Njeri i math u tregua,
    Trimërinë e rrëfeu,
    Nga gjithë burrat' u çqua.
    E lartësoj trimërija,
    Trimn' e vërtetë me pallë,
    Aqë sa e vu Turqija
    Në shumë të lartë shkallë.
    Fat'i bardh' i mirësisë
    Në mijëra ushtëtarë
    Zgjodhi trimn' e Shqipërisë,
    E vu mbi gjithë të parë.
    Skënderbeu kudo lëftonte,
    Njeri përpara s'i rrinte,
    Burrë s'u gjent t'i qëndronte,
    Po i muntte ngado vinte.
    Na erdhi n'Adrinopojë
    Një tatar i math ng'Asija,
    Që nuk i flitej me gojë,
    I rëndë nga trimërija;
    Ishte i math sa dy buaj,
    I egër e i tmerruar,
    Kish fuqi sa katrë kuaj,
    Ish si lum' i trumbulluar.
    Tatari një trim kërkonte,
    Me sqimë të madhe delte,
    Po njeri nukë kuxonte 
    Në gjurmët e tij të shkelte;
    Po mburrohej me një fjalë
    Dhe i trëmbte gjithë ç'qenë:
    "Kush ësht' i zoti të dalë,
    Thosh, të njohë vetëhenë!"
    Një njeriu, që tek shkelte,
    Tronditej i tërë dheu,
    Kush mundte tjatrë t'i delte,
    Veç trim'i math Skënderbeu?
    Duallë të dy kaluar,
    Në hekur të rëndë veshur,
    Mburojat marrë nër duar
    E kordhat' e prehta ngjeshur;
    Mënjan' ish fytyrëqari,
    Që si nat' e zezë nxinte,
    M'anët tjatrë shqipëtari
    Si dielli vetëtinte.
    Bota që e panë djalë
    Prensinë, kundrejt tatarit,
    Hipur si ëngjëll më kalë,
    Gjithë ja dhanë të qarit;
    Me shumë re po shikonin, { me shumë re = me shumë vëmëndje }
    Luteshin për Skënderbenë,
    Se si perëndin' e donin,
    Gjithë njerëzit që qenë,
    E dinin q'ish trim tatari,
    S'pandehninë që të mundej,
    Ish i math si qipi bari, { qipi = mullar }
    Pa nga vëndi nukë tundej.
    Skënderbe, o jetëgjatë!
    I tha: "Ti mik, mase thua
    Me mburrje shum' e lëvdatë,
    "Nukë ma del njeri mua";
    Edhe me shpresë gënjehesh,
    Në mëmëdhet tënt të thuash,
    Nonjëherë kur të kthehesh,
    "Unë kurrë s'u rrëzuash!"
    Po shpesit q'i është shkruar,
    Të mos shohë më folenë,
    Futetë si i verbuar,
    E heth në rrezik vet'henë."
    Këto tha dhe ju lëshua,
    Prens' i bukurë si ylli,
    U derth posi një dragua
    Që po suletë nga pylli.
    Të dy kordhëtë i hoqnë,
    Njëri-tjatërin të priste,
    Me fuqi shum' u përpoqnë,
    Shoku-shoknë s'munt ta vriste,
    Se ishin veshur në hekur,
    Dhe dininë të lëftonin,
    Ishin fort mirë të pjekur,
    Pa vet'henë e mburronin;
    Po trimi, q'i lij pas shokët,
    Hoqi fort mirë një shpatë,
    Tatarit i ra në kokët,
    Ra i ziu si lopatë.
    Gjithë ç'qen' atj'edh'e panë,
    Thirr' e thanë shumë fjalë,
    Pastaj i erdh' atje pranë
    Skënderbegut e ju falë
    Pleqt' u çudinë nga fati
    Dhe i dhanë shum' urata,
    Me dorët të tij Murati
    I fali disa dhurata.
    Pas këtij shumë të tjerë,
    Që kuxuan' e lëftuan,
    U ndenë mbi dhet të mjerë,
    Nga vdekja nuk' u mërguan.
    Dy persë trima të msuar
    Këtë punë e dëgjojnë,
    Edhe duke ashpëruar
    Erdhë në Brus' e kërkojnë
    Nga mbret'i gjithë Turqisë
    Një burrë që të lëftojnë,
    E në mest të njerëzisë
    Trimërinë ta tregojnë:
    "Zgjith në gjithë ushtëtarë
    E nga gjithë që ke pranë,
    Të dëgjuar' e të parë,
    Një trim të lëftojm", i thanë.
    Murati trimat i psholli,
    Që kish në mest t'ushtërisë,
    Po asnjë nga gjithë s'dolli
    Drejt trimavet të Persisë.
    Skënderbe'u ashpërua,
    U ngrit e hekurat veshi,
    Pastaj dolli si dragua,
    U vërsul posi rrebeshi.
    Persëtë vëllezër' ishin,
    Dhe m'i madhi Jahja thuhej,
    Trimëri te madhe kishin,
    M'i vogli Mustafa quhej.
    Jahjaj së pari qëllojti,
    Po shigjeta prap' u kthye,
    Mburronjënë nuk' e shpojti,
    Maj' e hekurtë ju thye;
    Pastaj Skënderbeu qëllojti
    E me rrëmbim shumë shturi,
    Shigjeta mi kok' i shkojti
    Persit, e në shtat s'e zuri;
    Ahere posi petriti
    Mi Jahjanë u lëshua,
    Dhe shpatën' e lar' e qiti,
    Pers'i varfër' u tmerrua.
    Ndihmë s'gjeti veç me vrapi,
    Se e pa që s'mundej kurrë,
    Mori dhenë posi capi,
    Nukë qëndroj dot si burrë.
    Mustafaj q'ishte mënjanë,
    Dhe luftën' e tyr'e shihte,
    E pa q'u munt të vëllanë,
    U derth fshehtazi t'i ndihte.
    Trimi shpejt e kupëtojti,
    Që po vinte me të qetë,
    Me bisht të syrit shikojti,
    Hoqi me vrap një shigjetë,
    Gjithë fuqinë e mblodhi,
    Dhe Mustafan' e shënojti,
    Si rrufe me vrap e hodhi,
    Tejpërtej të zin' e shpojti;
    I çpoj hekur e mburrojë,
    Edhe shtatn' e tij shigjeta,
    U këput, pa, si sgërbonjë,
    Vdekja e mbuloj e shkreta;
    Jahjaj mori shumë frikë
    Dhe s'e priti Skënderbejnë.
    Skënderbeu tha: "Mos ikë,
    Se trimat shpinë s'rrëfejnë."
    U derth me kordhë në dorë,
    Si dragoj i ashpëruar,
    E kohë persit të gjorë 
    Nuk' i la për të mërguar.
    Me shumë tmerr e pa shpresë,
    Skënderbeut ju këthye,
    Hoqi kordhënë ta presë,
    Jahja trimi u gënjye!
    Posi dragonjtë u zunë,
    Me kordhatë të këqija,
    Njëri më tjatërin shtunë,
    Po s'i vrau Perëndija!
    Luanin shpatat e prehta,
    Ndrininë e vetëtinin
    Nd'erë si pëndë të lehta,
    Njëra-tjatrënë godinin,
    Pa kur e panë Jahjanë
    Gjithë bota, q'ishin mbledhur,
    Të shtriturë posi kanë,
    Mbyturë në gjak e verdhur,
    Kokën' e trupin' i kish çarë
    Me një shpatë q'i kish hequr,
    Dhe më dy e kishte ndarë,
    E pa ndjerë kishte vdekur!
    I kish rën' e shkreta shpatë,
    Përnjëherë si rrufeja,
    Ja bëri ditënë natë,
    Gjaku i vij si rrëkeja;
    I venitur' ishte nderë,
    Ishte pa frym' e i qetë,
    Me të vdekurit përzjerë
    Ish i mjeri n'atë jetë.
    Gjithë bota u çudinë
    Me fuqit të Skënderbeut;
    S'ja kish njeri trimërinë,
    S'kish shok mbi faqet të dheut;
    Nderi edhe dashurija
    Nga gjithë bota i shtohej,
    Papo gjithë njerëzia
    Për atë trim përgjërohej;
    Dhe vetë sulltan Murati
    E donte keq Skëndrbenë,
    Më shumë dhe nga i ati
    E më teprë se Mehmenë
    Skënder' e math prap' e ngjalli
    Zot'i math e i vërtetë,
    Muratnë shpresa e talli
    Pandaj e lartësoj vetë
    Ngaha vënt' i Perëndisë
    Skënder' i math prapë dolli
    E i dha nder Shqipërisë,
    Se ajo sërish e polli.
    Skënderbe'u bë i parë
    Mi ushtërit të Turqisë,
    Mi mijëra ushtëtarë
    Kryeprens' i Shqipërisë. 
    U hoth të parënë herë
    Nd'Azi ng'Adrinopoja,
    Se ishte vend i përzjerë,
    Pa atje e doj nevoja;
    Si u hodhë përtej denë,
    Skënderbegu me të dalë,
    Mbloth ushtëtarët, që qenë
    Rreth, e u tha këto fjalë:
    "O vëllezrë ushtëtarë,
    Q'u nistë bashkë me mua,
    Unë punë të pambarë, 
    E të papëlqyer s'dua!
    Duhet të jini të mirë
    E të kini trimërinë,
    Të mos bëhi egërsirë,
    Po të mbani njerëzinë
    Jo të merrni, të rrëmbeni,
    Të shani e të godini,
    Të rripni e të gënjeni,
    Po faqebardhë të jini;
    Grat' e foshnjat t'i mburroni,
    Dhe pleqet t'u bëni nderë,
    Të falurit t'i lëshoni,
    Mos i përdorni si berrë
    Trimi e çëmon njerinë,
    E sheh si vet'hen' e tija,
    S'do të likn' e ligësinë.
    Punënë mir' e mejtoni,
    E ndonjë të mos gënjehet,
    Se pastaj më turpëroni,
    Po kush do, që sot të kthehet;
    Njeri s'duhetë të qahet
    Nga shokët e mij ndë jetë
    Dhe asnjë mënt të mos mbahet
    Për të keq e për të metë
    Dua të kini dëshirë
    Për të drejt' e të vërtetë,
    Për të mbar' e për të mirë,
    Gjithënjë në këtë jetë
    Luftëtarët t'i lëftoni,
    Në luftë do t'i godini,
    Po pastaj mirë vështroni, 
    Njerës të urtë të jini;
    Unë dua trimërinë,
    Dhe i falem burrërisë,
    Po dua dhe njerëzinë,
    Që ësht' udh' e Perëndisë
    U kam vëllezër' e shokë
    E miq me gjithë dëshirë,
    Edhe mbi sy e mbi kokë,
    Kur t'u shoh n'udhët të mirë
    N'u pafsha në prapësirët,
    Në dëm e në të këqija,
    Në të lig' e të pështirët,
    S'shpëtoni duarvet t'mija."
    Unjnë kokën' ushtëtarët
    E Skënderbegut ju falë,
    Vegjëlija dhe të parët
    I dhanë besë dhe fjalë
    E shtroi kaq mirë Azinë,
    Sa gjësendi s'pëpërinte,
    Ngriti dëmn' e kusërinë,
    Qëngji me ujkunë flinte;
    U bë mbret'i gjith' Azisë,
    Çdo pun' e vuri ndë udhë,
    Doj udhën' e Perëndisë
    Njeri s'mir asnjë kërpudhë,
    S'bëri një gjë të përhirë,
    Një punë të papëlqyer,
    Botën' e linte të lirë,
    Kurrë zëmrë s'kishte thyer;
    Kish udhën' e njerëzisë,
    Pa njerëzit gjith' e donin,
    E tërë bot' e Azisë
    Atë me gisht e tregonin.
    Mënt shum' e urtësi kishte
    Dhe të çquara vetija,
    Ëngjëll' i qiellit ishte
    Dërguar nga Perëndija;
    Në zëmrë kish mirësitë
    E ndë mëndje diturinë,
    Në shpirt kish të madhe dritë,
    Kish të bën' me Perëndinë
    Ishte së gjithash i zoti,
    Si shqipëtarët' e parë,
    Si Pirroja q'ish qëmoti
    E të tjerë kordhëtarë
    Dinte mirë të lëftonte,
    Edhe kishte fuqi shumë,
    Dhe zëmëra i punonte,
    Trimërija s'i kish gjumë.
    Kur mirrte kordhën në dorë,
    Edhe delte të lëftonte,
    Ish si dashi me kurorë,
    Njeri kundrejt s'i qëndronte.
    Kishte në mënt urtësinë,
    Që çdo pun' e çquan mirë,
    Mirësin' e ligësinë
    S'i përzjen t'i bënjë kllirë,
    Ish burr' i gjall' e i gjatë,
    E në shpatullat i gjerë,
    S'ish i ligur' e i thatë,
    Po ish si lulja në verë.
    Ish i bardh' e faqezjarrtë,
    S'kish gjësendi të pështirë,
    Ish i florinjt' e i artë,
    Edhe i leht' e shtatmirë.
    Ishte mbret i bukurisë,
    Si dielli epte dritë,
    Kish hijen' e Perëndisë,
    Natënë e bënte ditë.
    Fytyrën' e kish të mirë,
    Zënë t'ëmbëlë si mjaltë,
    Zëmërnë plot mëshirë,
    Vetëdijënë të naltë.
    Kish të gjitha mirësitë
    Dhe të tërë urtësinë,
    Njerëzin' e dituritë
    Dhe fuqin' e trimërinë.
    Armëtë e ati zoti
    Burra të fortë t'i zinin,
    Katrë a pesë qëmoti,
    Nga vëndi dot nuk' e ngrinin!
    Lufta posa zij të ndizej,
    Ajy s'duronte aspakë,
    I hipën kalit e hidhej
    Përmbi armikët si flakë
    Edhe nuk mirrte të tjerë,
    Të shumët në vënt i linte,
    Vetëm dyzet jeniçerë,
    Edhe si rrufeja binte.
    Kali më fort hingëllinte
    Dhe hidhej si vetëtima,
    Asgjësendi s'doj të dinte,
    Si rrufeja bij mi trima;
    Posi shqipja fluturonte
    Edhe ngrihej drejt përpjetë,
    Nga goja shkumbë lëshonte,
    Thoshnje do të pijë retë.
    Skënderbegu kordhëzhveshur,
    Lëshohej posi fajkua,
    Me fytyrëzë të qeshur,
    I bukurë si pallua;
    Ish në luftë shum' i pjekur,
    Nukë frikësohej kurrë,
    Ishte i veshur ndë hekur
    Edhe trim i fort' e burrë.
    S'u munt kurrë Skënderbeu,
    Që lëftonte nat' e ditë
    Njeri udhënë s'ja preu 
    As me luftë, as me mitë.
    Turqisë i ndihu fati,
    Skënderbegu e xgjeronte,
    Dhe në front prehej Murati,
    Burri trim për të lëftonte.
    Mundi Europ' e Azinë,
    Si Skënder' i Math njëherë,
    E madhoj shumë Turqinë,
    Bëri Mbretëri të gjerë.
    Trimëri e Shqipërisë,
    Skënderbe' burr'i vërtetë,
    I hodhi themel Turqisë,
    Fat i zi, o fat i shkretë!
    Gjithë bota Skënderbenë
    E dëgjoj edh'e zij ngoje,
    Emër'i tij mori dhenë,
    E gjithë dridheshin soje.
    Edhe në Adrinopojë
    Sulltan e të tjerë ç'qenë,
    Më s'kishin tjatrë në gojë,
    Po gjithënjë Skënderbenë.

----------


## Matrix

Kapitujt e tjere i keni ketu ne vazhdim, megjithate une do mundohem t'i sjell gradualisht dhe ne forum...

http://www.albasoul.com/letersia/Ril...eri/indexi.htm

----------


## Kryqi i Paqes

> Jeni per te ardhur keq! 
> 
> Matrix-it, si nje i ri i shekullit 2*1*, nqs kerkon te mesoje per rezistencen shqiptare ndaj sulmit otoman, i duhet te referohet burimeve historike te kohes (shek.15) e jo Naim Frasherit ne shek.19.
> 
> 
> Eshte per te ardhur *keq*, qe tema qe ne fillim hapet keq, me mentalitet te gabuar dhe nxirren konkluzione te gabuara.




Naimi nuk permend ndonje dokument ne vepren e tij, ne dukje kjo.
Pse behesh naiv? A mund te kete dokument me te besueshem se shpirti i popullit, grimce e te cilit "eshte" vete Naimi, Frashellinjte?!
Njohurite e Naimit vijne nga brenda Perandorise, nga cikli ku ai dhe vellezerit ishin ne eliten e atehereshme derii ne "korifi". Deri atje ku te gjithe dime se u mesuan turqve artin e te folurit ne nje fare menyre, pra ishin artiste, shkencetare europiane ne radhet e nje Perandorie Aziatike. Veshtire te korrigjojme "enpsikro" nje artist, nje rryme artistike ku roli i Frashellinjve ishte udheheqes ne zgjimin e kombit.
Na mjafton te rifreskojme idene se nuk ishim nje popull qe u pajtua me pushtimin
dhe Gjergj Kastrioti eshte nje nga Simbolet e kesaj ideje.
Panda en'irini Sem!
Flm per punen kolosale Matrix! Filoturqve i takon nje shprehes i shpirtit shqiptar te kohes si Naimi, per te mesuar me mire per shqiptaret e vertete europiane, ndersa te rinjve te shek XXI kush eshte armiku i tyre 6- shekullor.

----------


## Kavir

> C'rendesi ka nese Skenderbeu ishte orthodhoks apo katolik?
> (Ne fakt ai vinte nga nje familje me at katolik dhe me nene orthodhokse)
> A i perkiste ai botes se krishtere? Kjo ka rendesi.
> 
> Qendresa 25-vjecare e Krujes ishte ne fakt nje perplasje qyteterimesh Europiane (Krishterim) vs Aziatike (Islam)
> Skenderbeu i sherbeu pozitivisht kesaj lufte, duke ofruar pronat e tij si "baza ushtarake" per ushtrite perendimore, dhe duke ju bashkengjitur dhe vete me ato pak forca ushtarake qe kishte. Kjo lufte e ndali invazionin islamik ne Perendim dhe ne saje te kesaj lufte sot ne Europe nuk sundon sheriati...
> 
> (Lere se c'thone perrallat se ai rezistoi i vetem per 25 vjet...)


Ne nje gjuhe delikate ky qendrim quhet "me reflekse ngjyrash", po tamam-tamam i bie kameloenizem. Ky kameleonizmi eshte zotesi per  te nderruar ngjyrat apo paaftesi per te mbajtur nje ngjyre?

1. Meqe Skenderbeu anti-turk ishte "i krishtere", po Kisha Greko-Orthodhokse qe ishte pro-turke a ishte e krishtere?

2. Sipas  mesimeve te Krishtit, Skenderbeu NUK duhej t`i kuindershtonte Turqit po duhej t`u kthente faqen tjeter. A i lejohet nje te krishteri te vrase armiqte? 

3. C`lidhje kishte "mbrojtja e fese"  kur turqit nuk kishin asnje synim konvertimi fetar? Kryeqendra e Orthodhoksise ishte atehere edhe eshte edhe sot nen sundimin turk, mos jane gje myslimane?

----------


## Matrix

> 1. Meqe Skenderbeu anti-turk ishte "i krishtere", po Kisha Greko-Orthodhokse qe ishte pro-turke a ishte e krishtere?


Kisha Orthodhokse nuk ka qene ndonjehere pro-turke.
Por e ka pranuar sundimin turk nga e keqja.
Jepi Cezarit cfare i takon Cezarit dhe Perendise cfare i takon Perendise. Kjo eshte motoja e marredhenieve Kishe-Shtet (sidomos kur shteti nuk eshte i krishtere)




> 2. Sipas mesimeve te Krishtit, Skenderbeu NUK duhej t`i kuindershtonte Turqit po duhej t`u kthente faqen tjeter. A i lejohet nje te krishteri te vrase armiqte?


Pyetje me vend!
Ajo qe mund te them eshte se fjalet e Krishtit "Kthe faqen tjeter!" vlejne per marredheniet personale mes njerezve dhe si ndalese e hakmarrjes pasi e keqja ka kaluar.
Mbrojtja e vendit dhe e nderit te familjes eshte detyre e te krishtereve, ndaj dhe Kisha nuk e ka pare si mohim-besimi luften mbrojtese, por si zgjedhje e te keqes me te vogel ne krahasim me te keqen me te madhe qe eshte pushtimi dhe humbja e identitetit, nderit dhe jetes!




> 3. C`lidhje kishte "mbrojtja e fese" kur turqit nuk kishin asnje synim konvertimi fetar? Kryeqendra e Orthodhoksise ishte atehere edhe eshte edhe sot nen sundimin turk, mos jane gje myslimane?


Teoria se turqit nuk kishin synim konvertimin fetar eshte nje teori e perhapur nga islamiket te cilet duan ta paraqesin konvertimin fetare si nje akt patriotik per t'u mbrojtur nga asimilimi ne grek dhe serb. Ne menyre te ngjashme ne mund te pyesim: Perse nuk u asimiluan shqiptaret ne greke dhe serbe para pushtimit turk?

Fakti eshte se te krishteret kane qene nen presionin e taksave te xhizjes dhe takses se gjakut, dhe per cdo meshe dhe sherbese fetare te krishtere qe kryhej duheshin paguar taksa ndaj turvqe. Po te permendim ketu dhe faktin se te krishteret shiheshin si te "pafe" nga autoritetet dhe nuk gezonin mbrojtje ne raste padrejtesie, e ben bindes faktin se Turqia dashur pa dashur ushtronte presion konvertimi .

----------


## Kavir

> Kisha Orthodhokse nuk ka qene ndonjehere pro-turke.
> Por e ka pranuar sundimin turk nga e keqja.
> Jepi Cezarit cfare i takon Cezarit dhe Perendise cfare i takon Perendise. Kjo eshte motoja e marredhenieve Kishe-Shtet (sidomos kur shteti nuk eshte i krishtere)


Nga e keqja? Po sikur u quajt "bekim nga Perendia"? Si e quan Shen Kozmai psh pushtimin turk? Shpetoi te krishteret e vertete (lexo :i hutuar: r*th*o*dh*okset nga heretiket katolike.





> Pyetje me vend!
> Ajo qe mund te them eshte se fjalet e Krishtit "Kthe faqen tjeter!" vlejne per marredheniet personale mes njerezve dhe si ndalese e hakmarrjes pasi e keqja ka kaluar.
> Mbrojtja e vendit dhe e nderit te *familjes* eshte detyre e te krishtereve, ndaj dhe Kisha nuk e ka pare si mohim-besimi luften mbrojtese, por si zgjedhje e te keqes me te vogel ne krahasim me te keqen me te madhe qe eshte pushtimi dhe humbja e identitetit, nderit dhe jetes!


DUAJE ARMIKUN TEND.
Krishti kurre nuk u tha ndonjehere cifuteve "Luftoni Romen" megjithese romaket masakronin cifutet. 
Krishti nuk NJIHTE as familje, as komb: KETA JANE NENA IME! te kujton gje ky varg?
Per te krishterin nuk ka Dinjitet tjeter vec Fese.





> *Teoria se turqit nuk kishin synim konvertimin fetar eshte nje teori e perhapur nga islamiket* te cilet duan ta paraqesin konvertimin fetare si nje akt patriotik per t'u mbrojtur nga asimilimi ne grek dhe serb.



Pu pu pu pu, largqofte,  na se na e nxorre Shen Kozmain (i njejte me Apostujt) si agjent islamik. C`na bere c`na bere. Se Shen Kozmai e ka thene qe "Turqit nuk perpiqen te na nderrojne fene". 
Mos i thuaj me ato fjale se do thone qe ben punen e Qoftelargut.





> Ne menyre te ngjashme ne mund te pyesim: Perse nuk u asimiluan shqiptaret ne greke dhe serbe para pushtimit turk?


Kush tha qe shqiptaret perpara pushtimit turk nuk jane asimiluar? Nga e nxorre kete perfundim?




> Fakti eshte se te krishteret kane qene nen presionin e taksave te xhizjes dhe takses se gjakut, dhe per cdo meshe dhe sherbese fetare te krishtere qe kryhej duheshin paguar taksa ndaj turvqe. Po te permendim ketu dhe faktin se te krishteret shiheshin si te "pafe" nga autoritetet dhe nuk gezonin mbrojtje ne raste padrejtesie, e ben bindes faktin se Turqia dashur pa dashur ushtronte presion konvertimi .


C`te te them une i ziu? Te te them ke te drejte....s`me le Shen Kozmai. Te te them e ke gabim? Jo se eshte e vertete po qe t`u bejme qejfin islamikeve dhe Shen Kozmait.

Nga gjithe keto qe the dhe qe thashe vazhdon te perforcohet pyetja:

*Ky kameleonizmi eshte zotesi per te nderruar ngjyrat apo paaftesi per te mbajtur nje ngjyre?*

----------


## Seminarist

> Naimi nuk permend ndonje dokument ne vepren e tij, ne dukje kjo.
> Pse behesh naiv? A mund te kete dokument me te besueshem se shpirti i popullit, grimce e te cilit "eshte" vete Naimi, Frashellinjte?!


E fundit qe llogaritet per shkruarjen e historise eshte besueshmeria e shume prej bindjeve te shpirtit te popullit. Vete monizimi i te pasurit te NJE shpirti te popullit, eshte baze per perralla shume te bukura.





> Njohurite e Naimit vijne nga brenda Perandorise, nga cikli ku ai dhe vellezerit ishin ne eliten e atehereshme derii ne "korifi". Deri atje ku te gjithe dime se u mesuan turqve artin e te folurit ne nje fare menyre, pra ishin artiste, shkencetare europiane ne radhet e nje Perandorie Aziatike. Veshtire te korrigjojme "enpsikro" nje artist, nje rryme artistike ku roli i Frashellinjve ishte udheheqes ne zgjimin e kombit.


S'do te thote asgje qe, meqe Naimi ishte "korifi", automatikisht vepra e tij ka vlera autentike historike. Vepra e tij eshte krijim letrar.





> Na mjafton te rifreskojme idene se nuk ishim nje popull qe u pajtua me pushtimin
> dhe Gjergj Kastrioti eshte nje nga Simbolet e kesaj ideje.
> Panda en'irini Sem!
> Flm per punen kolosale Matrix! Filoturqve i takon nje shprehes i shpirtit shqiptar te kohes si Naimi, per te mesuar me mire per shqiptaret e vertete europiane, ndersa te rinjve te shek XXI kush eshte armiku i tyre 6- shekullor.



Me cilin pushtim su pajtua, sepse Arberine (funksionale, pra Arberia perendimore nga Shkodra e deri ne Durres, bashke me Krujen) qe la pas Skenderbeu, turqit e gjeten nen zoterimin e Venedikasve.

----------

